# New Opportunity from a Bad Situation



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

So how many of us stand to get busy after Sandy? I'm never eager to profit from others pain and loss but life works in cruel ways. I hope none of you got hit too hard! We had 2 years of waterfront work after Isabel...........


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't see us getting busy from it. Fortunately, around our parts we were spared the worst of it. Most of it around here is wind damage, no significant flooding that I'm aware of.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Apparently it wasn't deleted. I was looking for this thread before my 2nd cup of coffee. After posting this I realized it sounded pretty "Romney-ish" which could not be farther from who I am.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> Apparently it wasn't deleted. I was looking for this thread before my 2nd cup of coffee. After posting this I realized it sounded pretty "Romney-ish" which could not be farther from who I am.


So you want to be Obama-ish, and spread the wealth:whistling2:

I think every construction worker says "look at all the work created" when we see some type of flood, hurricane, tornado, fire, flood, earth quake etc.....

but some times it is not worth it..... too much government red tape, Insurance company hell, and they expect too much volunteerism (Obama-ish-isums:whistling2......example, katrina is still hiring, I don't see many racing there.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

******* word of the day: Obama
"I bought a case of beer and drank it obama self!!


----------

